# Genoa



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Not sure how this has not been mentioned given the scale of the disaster and press coverage since, but I just want to offer well wishes/condolences and prayers to anyone that might have been affected by the events in Genoa on the Morandi Bridge.

Unfortunately in Sicily the state of the bridges over here are very worrying and there have been past collapses and judging by some of the photos doing the rounds it would not be a surprise if there will be future collapses either.

I hope someone in the Italian hierarchy takes note!

Kenzo


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

All very sad and worrying...


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I just returned from a walk over the Pescara Pedestrian bridge. A few months ago a section of it was closed for maintenance. This evening we noticed some areas that had been patched up as a result of the maintenance. The bridge in Genova appears to have been hit by lightning. We seem to have many lightning related incidents in Italy. This is probably why my Italian grand-parents were so afraid of it and instilled the same fear in us. My mother would remove mattresses from the beds and put them on the floor if we were having a lightning storm in the middle of the night.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*USA Bridge Collapse*

Not to say things are great in Italy in regards infrastructure maintenance but things are bad all over:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I-35W_Mississippi_River_bridge#2007_collapse
The USAsians need to spend less on bombers and more on bridges. God knows where the Italians piss it away.
:flypig:


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

A local forum post had this which seems to sum things up!


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

GeordieBorn said:


> A local forum post had this which seems to sum things up!


Geordie boy, looking at the source for your post it looks like there is supposed to be an image which is the crux and/or nub; I can't see it. :ranger:

:flypig:


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeh Paulo for some reason it does not seem to appear, try this link ... and see if it works okay.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

GeordieBorn said:


> Yeh Paulo for some reason it does not seem to appear, try this link ... and see if it works okay.


 apt


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

PauloPievese said:


> apt


Just live in a world which is more concerned with profit than quality.. Not such an issue many moons ago... Quality has lost... Sad days.

Kenzo


----------

